# Videos/Books



## halfnote19 (Jan 24, 2008)

In my few weeks of class they have gone over a variety of moves, and I know there are a lot more to learn.

My one problem is remembering them all. I would like a reference to go back on either a book that shows the moves (pref with pictures) or a video.

Does anybody have anything they could recommend?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 24, 2008)

This is a good one for beginners:
http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Jiu...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201196683&sr=8-2


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> This is a good one for beginners:
> http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Jiu...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201196683&sr=8-2


 
Andrew is right as this is by far the best book for the money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (particularly where you are at in your training)


----------



## MattJ (Jan 26, 2008)

Also check the "Encyclopedia of Brazilian Jujitsu" by Rigan Machado. Tons of good stuff in there.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> This is a good one for beginners:
> http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Jiu...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201196683&sr=8-2


 
I have this one, very good book. Royler my favourite Gracie anyway!


----------



## halfnote19 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the information.


----------



## chinto01 (Feb 22, 2008)

I also picked up the Gracie book referenced in the previous posts. Looks good so far.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------

